# /etc/init.d/busybox-ntpd bug?

## josephg

i found that the busybox-ntpd service failed keeps popping up at boot. i have added it to the default runlevel. it works fine, if i manually restart the service. but that is after i login, by when the network is up.

i think busybox-ntpd service needs a hard-dependency on net. busybox-ntpd will understandably fail without net.

```
#!/sbin/openrc-run

# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

command="/bin/busybox ntpd"

command_args="${NTPD_OPTS}"

pidfile="/var/run/ntpd.pid"

depend() {

        use net dns logger

        after ntp-client

}
```

perhaps that depend() section should have need net, instead of a use net? so i suggested to the maintainers on github, but i don't understand the gentoo formats or gentoo ways of doing things yet.

----------

